# مسابقات الصلب و القيامة



## My Rock (19 أبريل 2011)

الأحبة في المسيح،

في هذه الأيام المباركة التي لها أهمية كبيرة في حياتنا، أيام صلب و قيامة المسيح المجيدة، أحببنا ان نضيف فيها رونق جديد بإطلاق مجموعة مسابقات مسيحية خاصة بأعياد الصلب و القيامة سنشكر فائزيها بهدايا مُقدمة بإسم منتدى الكنيسة.

الهدف من هذه المسابقات هو خلق روح التنافس و الإبداع في هذه الأيام المباركة و دفع المشاركين للتعمق أكثر في حادثة الصلب و القيامة و الخروج بمشاركات او بمواضيع او بتصاميم تعكس نظرتهم و تأملهم ليشاركوها بها البقية. فلتكن كل محاولات المشاركين سبب بركة للغير قبل كل شئ.

المسابقات التي سنقيمها هي ثلاث مسابقات متنوعة و سيتم إختيار 4 فائزين كما موضح أدناه:



مسابقة افضل موضوع في  *الصلب و القيامة*: هذه المسابقة سنقوم خلالها بأختيار افضل موضوع خاص بفترة الصلب و القيامة في قسم *الصلب و القيامة* لهذه السنة. نشجع الأعضاء على كتابة مواضيعهم بأقلامهم، لانه سيكون عليها الثقل الكبير في تحديد الفائز.
ضع رابط موضوعك في الموضوع التالي: مسابقة أفضل موضوع للصلب و القيامة
 


مسابقة افضل تصميمين عن الصلب و القيامة:   هذه المسابقة سنقوم خلالها بأختيار افضل تصميمين للصلب و القيامة. التصميمات تستطيعون  عملها على شكل صورة بأي برنامج لعمل الصور، كالفوتوشوب او غيره
ضع رابط تصميمك في الموضوع التالي: مسابقة أفضل تصميمين للصلب و القيامة 


مسابقة انشط عضو: هذه المسابقة سنقوم خلالها بتحديد انشط عضو في .  النشاط يُحدد من خلال عدد المواضيع التي يكتبها العضو بقلمه.

 

الجوائز المقدمة تُرسل الى عنوان بيت الفائزين. تستطيعون اخذ فكرة عن ماهية هذه الجوائز من خلال تصفح المسابقات السنوات الماضية (الفائزون بمسابقات الميلاد لسنة 2009             ‏ الفائزين بمسابقات الميلاد لسنة 2008 - هدايا الفائزين بمسابقات الميلاد - جوائز الفائزين بمسابقات الميلاد لسنة 2007).

من ضمن الجوائز التي سنقدمها هي:


جوائز 2009
جوائز 2008
جوائز 2007
جوائز 2006

















المسابقات تبدأ 
من اليوم 20 / 4 / 2011 
و تنتهي يوم 10 / 5 / 2011


المسابقات بدأت, فابدعوا و شاركوا و اسعوا الى الفوز 

حظ سعيد لكل المشاركين

سلام و نعمة


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 أبريل 2011)

*تمنياتى للجميع بالفوز
وعقبال كل عيد يا زعيم​*


----------



## just member (19 أبريل 2011)

بالتوفيق لكل المشاركين
يلا خلونا نشوف ابداعاتكم

فيا اكيد متابع
وكل سنة وانت بخير يا روك وكل المنتدي يارب بخير بكل اعضائة


----------



## نونوس14 (19 أبريل 2011)

*حظ سعيد يا كل الاعضاء*
*عايزين نشوف منافسات ومواضيع حلوة*
*ميرسى يا زعيمنا ع الحاجات الحلوة دى*
*ربنا يبارك مجهودك*
*كل سنة وانتم طيبين*


----------



## The Dragon Christian (19 أبريل 2011)

بالتوفيق 

لجميع اعضاء المنتدي..............


----------



## tamav maria (20 أبريل 2011)

افكار رائعه ومميزه
بالتوقيق لكل الاعضاء
شكرا روكا


----------



## Alexander.t (20 أبريل 2011)

انا عاوز الماوس الليزر ده من غير مسابقات


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (20 أبريل 2011)

كل عيد وانت طيب وسعيد يازعيم وحظ موفق للجميع​


----------



## tasoni queena (20 أبريل 2011)

كل سنة وانتوا طيبين

وبالتوفيق للجميع

شكرا يا زعيم


----------



## tasoni queena (20 أبريل 2011)

> شجع الأعضاء على كتابة مواضيعهم بأقلامهم، لانه سيكون عليها الثقل الكبير في تحديد الفائز.



يعنى ممنوع المواضيع المنقولة ؟؟


----------



## tamav maria (20 أبريل 2011)

فكره رااااااااائعه
شكرا يازعيم


----------



## besm alslib (20 أبريل 2011)

*فكرة المسابقه حلووة كتيررر بس ما كنت بعرف فيها قبل 

يعطيكم العافيه وان شاء الله دايما تعملو كل مميز لتطوير المنتدى 
*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (20 أبريل 2011)

_بالتوفيق لجميع الاعضاء _
_ربنا يعوضك يا زعيم _​


----------



## ebn.yaso3 (20 أبريل 2011)

بالتوفيق للجميع


----------



## ramzy1913 (21 أبريل 2011)

*حظ سعيد يا كل الاعضاء*
*عايزين نشوف منافسات ومواضيع حلوة*
*ميرسى يا زعيمنا ع الحاجات الحلوة دى*
*ربنا يبارك مجهودك*
*كل سنة وانتم طيبين*


----------



## الملكة العراقية (21 أبريل 2011)

بالتوفيق لجميع الاعضاء
ومرسي يا زعيم للافكار الرووعة
وكل سنة وانتوا طيبين​


----------



## terhaqa1 (21 أبريل 2011)

*كل سنة والجميع بخيروطيبين ومبسوطين يارب  *


----------



## terhaqa1 (21 أبريل 2011)

*على فكرة واضح من تاريخ الإشتراك إنى مش عضو جديد
*


----------



## Victor0071000 (21 أبريل 2011)

*كل سنة وانتم طيبين*


----------



## sendid47 (21 أبريل 2011)

hope you love this fotos


----------



## tasoni queena (21 أبريل 2011)

> اقتباس
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:blush2::blush2:

محدش هيجاوبنى ؟؟


----------



## My Rock (21 أبريل 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> يعنى ممنوع المواضيع المنقولة ؟؟



لا غير ممنوع نقل المواضيع لكن الثقل في ترشيح الفائزين سيكون على كون المواضيع مكتوبة بقلم صاحب الموضوع


----------



## tasoni queena (21 أبريل 2011)

> لا غير ممنوع نقل المواضيع لكن الثقل في ترشيح الفائزين سيكون على كون المواضيع مكتوبة بقلم صاحب الموضوع



شكرا يا روك


----------



## سعاد عطانا (21 أبريل 2011)

لحظة غروب
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=2755043#post2755043


----------



## mamdouh mahrous (21 أبريل 2011)

سلام ومحبة ربنا يسوع المسيح تكون معكم ....  كل عام وانتم بخير ....  مع خالص امنياتى بدوام التقدم وربنا يبارك تعب محبتكم ويحعلكم منارة ونور فى وسظ طلمات هذا العالم .... ويكفينى ان اقدم لكم خالص شكرى على المجهود الرائع فى اعداد هذه المسابقة ’’........ احمل صليبك واتبعنى......"


----------



## ابو لهب (22 أبريل 2011)

سلام و نعمة  :94:


الى كل المشاركين في مسابقات الصلب و القيامة  :66:

تحياتي لكم وكل عام وانتم بالف خير من الرب :smile01

ابو لهب


----------



## المبشر بطرس (22 أبريل 2011)

مساء المحبة والغفران ....المسيح لم يبقة في الاكفان ..لاكنه احيانا من خطية الاوثان...ستكون المسيحية {منتشرة في كل البلدان}...من منا بقيا ميتً في المسيح بل قام والكل يراهُ..يرنم وينشد بكل الحان قيامة مباركة واعياد مجيدة وفرسة سعيدة للكل والكل يربح ليس الجائزة المادية بل {الحياة الابدية}


----------



## MAJI (22 أبريل 2011)

كل قيامة والجميع بالف خير
ويارب يتقدم المنتدى اكثر واكثر
شكرا لماي روك على هذه المبادرة الرائعة 
بس يعني ماكو جائزة للي ميعرف هالاشياء الثلاثة ؟؟:smi411:
الرب يبارككم


----------



## العابر (22 أبريل 2011)

اللة محبة وليس مجرد شخص يحب شخص وانما حب المسيح هو الفريد من نوعه وكما يذكر الكتاب المقدس عنه حقيقة بانه ليس حب اعظم من ذلك وهذا ما يقتادني احبائي الي الدخول في تامل في موضوع هو الاهم لكل بشري الا وهو الفداء ........
                              مشــــــــــــــــــــــوار الصــــــــــــــــليب
    ملك جاء الي قرية صغيرة يسكن بها فئات مختلفة من الشعب الغني والفقير الطيب والشرير الحكيم والجاهل القوي والضعيف ولكن جميعم مظلومين من عمدة القرية الذي يستعبدهم بكل قسوة يعملون طول النهار في شمسه النارية لايشعرون الا بكل حرمان والم يشربون الدموع وياكلون الموت كل يوم.... وهم لا يدرون ما يفعلون واما ينهون من عمل النهار القاسي تكون قد خارت قواهم واما ينهكون من التعب تكون قارعة الطويق هي مأواهم لا قوة لهم لحمل ابدانهم  واذ بملك المدينة الاعظم يمر بهم ويري جروحهم ويسمع انينهم وبكائهم واذ به يبكي معم وقال لهم سلام  فاندهش الجميع وقالوا من ذلك الشخص الفريد والغريب عن عالما بزيه الملكي وماذا يريد منا فقالها لهم ثانية سلام وايضا لم يجب احد واذ بالملك الاعظم يخلع تاج ملكه المهوب ويتخلي عن زي ملكه وبيديه الجميلتين يمسك بملابسهم واخذ يلبسها ثم قال لهم سلام فقام البعض منهم بالرد عليه فقال لهم لقد جئت اليكم معينا لاشفي امراضكم وازيل اوجاعكم واضمد جراحكم فهل تفتحون لي ابوابكم فالبعض هز راسه بنعم لانهم يصدقون ملكه والبعض هز راسه بلا لانهم لا يدركون مع من يتكلمون
      فقال لهم السيد الحق اقول لكم من يقبلني اليوم ويفتح لي بابه ساقبله انا في دياري .........    
                         ،،،،،،،،  وللموضوع تتمة،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،


----------



## حبيب يسوع (22 أبريل 2011)

شكرا لك


----------



## HappyButterfly (22 أبريل 2011)

*حلووووووو اوى
اتمنى الفوز للجميع 
كل سنة وكل الاعضاء طيبين
*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (22 أبريل 2011)

*كل سنة وانتو طبيين*
*والي الفوز الي الفوز هههههه*
*وعقبال ما فلاشتي توصل هههه*​


----------



## +ماربيلا+ (22 أبريل 2011)

*كل سنه وانتو طيبين*

*بس انا معنديش اى موهبه ولا كتابه ولا بعرف انزل صور*
*حظ بقى $$$*​


----------



## dodo jojo (23 أبريل 2011)

*مشكور كتيييييييير يا مستر روك​*


----------



## dudu (23 أبريل 2011)

_DUDU  :smil7:
  كل عيد وانت طيب وسعيد يازعيم وحظ موفق للجميع :99:
محبتي لكم _ ld:


----------



## sami barood (24 أبريل 2011)

يقينية المجيء الثاني 							 						 						 					 					 						 						 							 								 								
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 							 							 								    خُرُوجُهُ يَقِينٌ كَالْفَجْرِ. يَأْتِي إِلَيْنَا كَالْمَطَرِ ( هو 6: 3  )





 							 						 						 					 					 						 						    نستطيع أن نجمع من كلمة الله عدة أمور تجعل مجيء الرب الثاني أمرًا حتميًا: 

  (1) لأن الله الآب أعلن عن رغبته وأشواقه لمجيء المسيح ليملك.  فلا بد أن يجلس المسيح ويتسلط على كرسيه  ( زك 6: 13  ).  فأشواق الآب وغيرته على مجد الابن تحتم مجيء المسيح للـمُلك  ( أع 2: 30  -35).  فبعد ظهور المسيح سيكون ملكًا كبيرًا على كل الأرض  ( مز 47: 7  ؛ 110: 1، 2؛ رؤ5). 

  (2) لأن الله الابن قد وعد بهذا المجيء.  كقوله لتلاميذه «آتي أَيضًا وآخذكم إِليَّ»  ( يو 14: 3  ).  وفى سفر الرؤيا نقرأ كثيرًا هذا القول المعزى للرب «ها أَنا آتي سرِيعًا» وهو يتكرر في رؤيا22 فقط ثلاث مرات (ع7، 12، 20). 

  (3) لأن الله الروح القدس قد أكد على مصداقية هذا الأمر.  «روح المسيحِ  ... سبق فشهِد بِالآلامِ التي لِلمسيحِ والأمجاد التي بَعْدَهَا»  ( 1بط 1: 11  ).  

  (4) لأن الملائكة القديسين قد سبقوا فأنبأوا بهذا المجيء، عندما أكدوا  للتلاميذ هذا الحق الجليل «إِن يسوع هذا الذي ارتفع عنكم إِلى السماءِ  سيأتي هكذا كما رأَيتموه منطلقًا إِلى السماءِ»  ( أع 1: 11  ). 

  (5) لأن أُناس الله القديسين قد أعلنوا بالوحي عن مجيء الرب.  فالرجاء  المسيحي يملأ كل صفحات العهد الجديد.  وكذلك حقيقة ظهور المسيح للـمُلك  تمتلئ بها كل نبوات العهد القديم.  وكل شخص يطيع الكلمة لا بد أن يصدِّق  هذه الأمور المتيقنة عندنا. 

  (6) لأن قيامة المسيح برهنت على يقينية المجيء، «لأنه أقام يومًا هو فيه  مزمعٌ أَن يدين المسكونة بِالعدلِ، بِرجلٍ قد عيَّنه، مقدمًا لِلجميعِ  إِيمانًا إِذ أقامه من الأموات»  ( أع 17: 31  ). 

  (7) لأنه كما تمت آلام المسيح حرفيًا، هكذا أيضًا ستتم كل أمجاد المسيح  المرتبطة بالمجيء الثاني.  فهناك أكثر من 300 نبوة خاصة بمجيئه الأول قد  تمت حرفيًا.  وهناك حوالي 2500 نبوة خاصة بمجيئه الثاني، وهذه لا بد أن تتم  أيضًا حرفيًا!  ( إش 53: 12  ؛ مي5: 15؛ في2: 5-11).             



             *******************************************





                                          SAMI    BAROOD








إقتباس


----------



## sami barood (24 أبريل 2011)

للفجار وليس الأبرار 							 						 						 					 					 						 						 							 								 								
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 							 							 								  ولكن الله بيَّن محبته لنا، لأنه ونحن بعد خطاة مات المسيح لأجلنا ( رو 5: 8  )





 							 						 						 					 					 						 						     إن الكلمة التي استُخدمت للإتيان بي إلى المخلِّص هي رومية5: 8  «ولكن الله بيَّن محبته لنا، لأنه ونحن بعد خطاة مات المسيح لأجلنا».  ولا  يمكن أن أنسى العتق المصحوب بالسلام الذي جاء لقلبي عندما أشرق نور هذا  الحق المجيد على نفسي وهو أن يسوع المسيح قد جاء ليس للقديسين بل للخطاة،  وأن الناس الأردياء وليس الطيبون، والناس الفجار، وليس الأبرار (الذين  يعتمدون على برهم الذاتي) هم الذين يقبلهم الله ويغفر لهم من أجل خاطر ذلك  الفادي. 

  حاولت جهدي سنين عديدة لأجعل نفسي قديسًا.  حاولت أن أقلل من خطأي وأن  أحسِّن في سيرتي على أمل أن الله يقبلني لهذا السبب ويرحمني في اليوم  الأخير.  ومعظم المواعظ التي سمعتها حينئذٍ كانت تؤيد هذا الفكر عندي،  فالمواعظ كانت تحثني أن أكون طيبًا وأن أفعل الحَسَن وأن أستخدم وسائط  النعمة وأن أقرأ الكتاب المقدس، وإذا فعلت ذلك، فالله بطريقة خفية لا  أعلمها سيغفر لي باقي الخطايا التي لم تكفِّر عنها هذه الحَسَنات.  أما  المسيح فلم يكن فيه شيء سوى مثال حسن لنا وشفيع الرحمة لنا عند الله.  فلم  أسمع شيئًا عن إمكان الحصول على الخلاص والحرية في الحال، ولا أذكر أني  تقابلت مع أحد نال هذه الحرية أو ذلك الخلاص.  ولعلك تدرك دهشتي عندما كتبت  لي إحدى قريباتي خطابًا قالت فيه إنها خلصت أثناء حضورها اجتماعًا  تبشيريًا عُقد في خيمة وأن الكلمات التي قادتها إلى المخلِّص هي تلك  الواردة في رومية5: 8، ثم ختمت خطابها بالقول: إن الرب يسوع يخلِّص الخطاة  وليس القديسين، والفجار وليس الأبرار ... هنا يعثر تقريبًا كل شخص، فالجميع  يريدون أن يحسِّنوا أنفسهم ويظنون أن الله عندئذٍ يخلِّصهم، بينما الله  يخلِّص الخطاة كما هم من أجل خاطر المسيح. 

  عندئذٍ ثارت ثائرتي وتمرَّد قلبي المتكبر ضد هذا الفكر، ولكن شيئًا  فشيئًا أخضعت كبريائي وابتدأت آخذ مكاني كخاطئ فقير لا يملك شيئًا وضعيف لا  قدرة له على عمل شيء.  وحينئذٍ مدّ الرب إليَّ ذراع الخلاص ... آه مَن لي  بصوت أقوى من صوت البوق لأنشر هذا الخبر طولاً وعرضًا، وهو أنه «ونحن بعد  خطاة مات المسيح لأجلنا». 




****************************************************








                              SAMI        BAROOD


----------



## sami barood (24 أبريل 2011)

محبة الله 							 						 						 					 					 						 						 							 								 								
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 							 							 								  لأنه هكذا أحب الله العالم حتى بذل ابنه الوحيد، لكي لا يهلك كل مَن يؤمن به، بل تكون له الحياة الأبدية ( يو 3: 16  )





 							 						 						 					 					 						 						    كلمة «هكذا» في يوحنا3: 16 لا تُخبرنا فقط عن مقياس ومقدار محبة الله الفائقة المعرفة  ( أف 3: 19  )، لكنها تعرِّفنا أيضًا بالكيفية التي عبَّر بها الله عن محبته للبشر، لأنه «بهذا قد عرفنا المحبة: أن ذاك وضع نفسه لأجلنا»  ( 1يو 3: 16  )، وأيضًا «الله بيَّن محبته لنا لأنه ونحن بعد خطاة مات المسيح لأجلنا»  ( رو 5: 8  ). 

  ولمَن اتجهت هذه المحبة؟ إنها اتجهت إلى العالم أجمع؛ لكل الناس دون  تمييز أو تحيز أو مُحاباة لأي أحد، دون تعصب أو استبعاد أي إنسان لأي سبب،  بغض النظر عن الجنس أو العِرق أو المركز الاجتماعي أو الثقافة أو الدين أو  حتى مقدار الشرور التي ارتكبها الإنسان في ماضيه. 

  ولكن هذا لا يعني أن الله يوافق أو يتغاضى عن الخطايا التي يرتكبها  الإنسان، حاشا، لأن الله قدوس ويكره الشر، ولكنها تعلن أنه بالرغم من شرور  الناس، فإن الله يحبهم، ويحمل لهم مشاعر مليئة بالخير والرغبة في خلاصهم  وإنقاذهم من الشرور التي يرتكبونها وهم مُستعبدون لها.  وهذا ما نرى ظلاً  له في العلاقة التي تربط أبًا تقيًا بابنه العاصي الأثيم، فقلب الأب يمتلئ  بالمحبة والعطف والرغبة في إنقاذ ابنه، بالرغم من عدم رضاه على تصرفات  الابن الخاطئة. 

  والطريقة التي عبَّر الله بها عن محبته للعالم عجيبة لم تحدث من قبل، أو  تخطر على فكر إنسان، والسبب أن الخطية جعلت الإنسان أنانيًا، مُحبًا لنفسه،  ولديه الاستعداد أن يضحي بأي شيء، أو أي شخص، لكي يُنقذ نفسه. 

  وفي يوحنا3: 16 نتعلم أن الله بذل ابنه الوحيد.  والكلمة «بذل» تعني أنه  أعطى بسخاء، هِبة وعطية.  لو وُجد بين البشر أب لديه ابن وحيد حبيب لديه،  وهذا الأب قدَّم ابنه وبذله للموت، لو حدث هذا، فمن المؤكد أنه يصوِّر أسمى  مستوى للمحبة. 

  هذه هي محبة الله المُعلنة في الإنجيل، الله بكامل إرادته الحُرَّة  والمُطلقة، أعطى وسلَّم ابنه لأيدي الخطاة الآثمين، لكي يموت على الصليب،  لكي يفدي ويخلِّص هؤلاء من الموت والعذاب الأبدي.  ونتيجة الإيمان والقبول  لكل ما أعلنه الله وعمله المسيح، يحصل كل مَن يؤمن على أسمى بركتين في  الوجود: لا يهلك ولا يأتي إلى دينونة، بل تكون له الحياة الأبدية.  يا  لروعة نعمة الله! يا لغناها! يا لسموها! 


    ****************************************






                            SAMI     BAROOD


----------



## sami barood (24 أبريل 2011)

صوت ابن الله 							 						 						 					 					 						 						 							 								 								
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 							 							 								  الحق الحق أقول لكم: إنه تأتي ساعة وهي الآن، حين يسمع الأموات صوت ابن الله، والسامعون يحيون  ( يو 5: 25  )





 							 						 						 					 					 						 						    إنه صوت الشخص الذي تكلَّم إلى نيقوديموس في الليل عن محبة الله  العجيبة ـ ابن الإنسان الذي هو في السماء ـ وهو الذي على وشك أن يُرفع.  في  هذه الليلة تكلَّم عن الحق والنور، ونال نيقوديموس الحياة بواسطة صوته  ( يو 3: 1  - 12)!  

  إنه نفس الصوت الذي تكلَّم إلى السامرية عند بئر سوخار، فصنع منها ساجدة حقيقية (يو4).  يا للقوة العظيمة التي في هذا الصوت! 

  إنه صوت ذاك الذي شفى المرضى والعُرج، صوت ذاك الذي أعطاهم حياة يعيشونها  لمجد الله، وصُنع مشيئته.  إنه الصوت الذي أعاد لعازر للحياة، مُعلنًا مجد  الله، فتمجد الابن أيضًا.  إنه الصوت الذي أحياني أنا «الحق الحق أقول  لكم: إن مَن يسمع كلامي ويؤمن بالذي أرسلني فله حياة أبدية، ولا يأتي إلى  دينونة، بل قد انتقل من الموت إلى الحياة»  ( يو 5: 24   ).  إنه صوت ذاك الذي يجذب إليه الجميع دائمًا.  وعن قريب سوف يُسمع صوته  مرة أخرى بقوة لا تُقاوم فتنفتح القبور «فيخرج الذين فعلوا الصالحات إلى  قيامة الحياة، والذين عملوا السيئات إلى قيامة الدينونة»  ( يو 5: 29   ).  ونرى في يوحنا11 استعراضًا مُسبقًا لذلك، إذ نجد ابن الله، ونسمع صوت  قوته.  فبالرغم من أن اليهود قد رفضوا أعماله وكلماته، بل ورفضوا حتى شخصه  المبارك، فإنه ـ في اتكال تام على الآب، وفي شركة كاملة معه ـ يشهد عن  عظمته ومجده.  إن الشخص الذي صرخ يومًا بصوتٍ عظيم وهو يضع حياته ذائقًا  الموت باختياره، هو نفسه الذي ينادي هنا بصوت عظيم مُعيدًا لعازر إلى  الحياة. 

  وبنفس هذا الصوت العظيم سينفذ المسيح دينونة الله  ( رؤ 1: 10  )، لأن الآب «أعطاه سلطانًا أن يدين أيضًا، لأنه ابن الإنسان»  ( يو 5: 27  ).  وسوف يتمم ما قاله: «لا تتعجبوا من هذا، فإنه تأتي ساعة فيها يسمع جميع الذي في القبور صوته، فيخرج ...»  ( يو 5: 28   ، 29).  أما في هذا الجزء (يو11) فإن الرب ينادي لعازر فقط، وإلا لكان كل  الأموات قد قاموا.  إنه الصوت الذي أحيانا، ويقودنا كخرافه، وكل هذا على  أساس قيامته  ( عب 13: 20  ).  

  صوتهُ الحلوُ أتاني  
 وبحنان حبهْ ناداني    مَنْ تُرَى حبُّه عجيبْ  
 إلا شخص ذا الحبيبْ    

***************************************************





                                    SAMI         BAROOD


----------



## sami barood (24 أبريل 2011)

الخدمة المُثمرة 							 						 						 					 					 						 						 							 								 								
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 							 							 								  فقال لها: أعطيني ابنكِ.  وأخذه من حضنها وصعد به إلى العُلِّية التي كان مُقيمًا بها، وأضجعه على سريره ( 1مل 17: 19  )





 							 						 						 					 					 						 						    في ملوك الأول17: 22 نرى صبيًا لأرملة قد أُعيد للحياة بواسطة  خدمة إيليا، وفي ملوك الثاني4: 35 نرى ابنًا لامرأة قد أُعيد للحياة بواسطة  خدمة أليشع.  ومن هاتين الحادثتين نرى أن إيليا وأليشع يمثلان الخدمة  الحية المُثمرة، بينما جيحزي يمثل الخدمة العقيمة وغير المُثمرة. 

  لقد ذهب جيحزي ـ ومعه عكاز أليشع ـ إلى غرفة الصبي، ولكننا لا نقرأ أنه  أغلق الباب للصلاة.  ورجع جيحزي إلى أليشع مُبلِّغًا إياه رسالة فشله  قائلاً: «لم ينتبه الصبي»، ولكنه هل عمل كل ما كان في استطاعته لإيقاظ  الصبي؟ وهل كان مشغولاً حقًا بإحياء الولد؟ لعل وقته الضيِّق لم يكن يسمح  له بكل ذلك! وعلى أية حالة، فإننا نلمح في جيحزي ما يجعله شبيهًا بذلك  ”الغريب“ المذكور في يوحنا10: 5، إذ قالت أم الصبي لأليشع: «حيٌ هو الرب،  وحيةٌ هي نفسك، إنني لا أتركك»، فأبَتْ أن تتبع جيحزي، وكأنها بذلك تمثل  خراف المسيح المكتوب عنهم: «وأما الغريب فلا تتبعه .. لأنها لا تعرف صوت  الغرباء».  ولكنها في الوقت نفسه استطاعت أن تثق بأليشع لأنها رأت في  ملامحه سِمات اللطف والاشتراك الفعلي مع قلبها الحزين، بخلاف جيحزي الذي لم  ترَ في أسارير وجهه ما يوحي إليها بالثقة فيه. 

  جَرَت العادة أن يوضع الميت في غرفة خاصة في المنزل، ولكن في الحالتين  اللتين نتأمل فيهما، نرى كلا من الميتين قد وُضع على سرير النبي الخاص.   ألا يدل هذا على وجود دالة خاصة، الأمر الذي هو من الأهمية بمكان في طريق  خدمة الإنجيل.  إن الله لا يمدح أولئك الذين يتغاضون عن لحمهم  ( إش 58: 7   ).  إن الذين يكرزون بالإنجيل هم في خطر أن لا يقتربوا قُربًا كافيًا من  أولئك الذين يبشرونهم، ولكن من الأمور النافعة والممدوحة جدًا، هو أن  نزورهم في بيوتهم وندعوهم إلى بيوتنا حتى بذلك نصل إلى نفوسهم.   

  مرة كان تلميذان من تلاميذ يوحنا يتبعان يسوع، فقالا له: «ربي .. أين  تمكث؟ فقال لهما: تعاليا وانظرا! فأتيا ونظرا أين يمكث، ومكثا عنده ذلك  اليوم»  ( يو 1: 38  ، 39).  ولم يكن الرب مُسرعًا في التخلُّص من هذين التلميذين، ليتنا نتعلم من سيدنا أيضًا هذا الدرس النافع لنا. 


               ********************************************






                                                   SAMI       BAROOD


----------



## sami barood (24 أبريل 2011)

لا يعوزني شيء 							 						 						 					 					 						 						 							 								 								
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 							 							 								  الرب راعيَّ فلا يعوزني شيءٌ. في مراعٍ خُضرٍ يُربضني.  إلى مياه الراحة يوردني.  يرُّد نفسي ( مز 23: 1  - 3)





 							 						 						 					 					 						 						    يا لها من تعزية لنفسي أن أدرك أنه عند انتقالي من الموت إلى  الحياة أندمج وأصير واحدًا بين خراف الرب يسوع المفدية، وأعرف أن شخص الرب  نفسه هو سيدي وراعيَّ.  ولأن شخصه العزيز المبارك هو وحده الراعي الوحيد  دونه كل الرعاة، يستطيع الإيمان أن يصرِّح بالقول: «الرب راعيَّ فلا يعوزني  شيء». 

  (1) لا تُعوزني راحة لأنه «في مراعٍ خُضر يُربضني».  تأملوا قطيعًا من  الغنم كان أمامه أكل كثير فأكل وشبع، بعد ذلك لا بد له من أن يجلس مستريحًا  وفي أثناء راحته يجتّر على ما اختزنه من أكل وطعام في جوفه، وذلك ما نراه  في هذا النوع من الحيوانات التي لها طبيعة الاجترار. 

  ولنا في هذا تطبيق جميل وهو أننا كلما تأملنا في الكلمة وقلَّبناها المرة  بعد الأخرى، فاحصين ثناياها في أذهاننا، لا بد وأن نرى نفوسنا وإذ هي ترعى  حيث تلك المراعي الغنية التي فيها نقول: «وُجد كلامك فأكلته، فكان كلامك  لي للفرح ولبهجة قلبي»  ( إر 15: 16   ).  كما يستطيع سيدنا أن يعطينا أن نجد في كلمته سدًا لجميع احتياجاتنا،  ومن ثم نستطيع أن نجد الراحة التي فيها وعليها يقوم نمونا وثباتنا، الأمور  التي نحن في شديد الحاجة إليها في طريقنا المسيحية. 

  (2) لا يعوزني انتعاش لأنه «إلى مياه الراحة يوردني».  إن ارتواء نفوسنا  هو في تلك المياه الحية التي في شخص ربنا يسوع؛ الينبوع الحي.  لقد قال له  المجد: «مَن يؤمن بي فلا يعطش أبدًا»  ( يو 6: 35  )، وقال لهم أيضًا: «إن عطش أحد فليُقبل إليَّ ويشرب»  ( يو 7: 37   )، كما قال أيضًا عند البئر للمرأة السامرية: «مَن يشرب من الماء الذي  أعطيه أنا فلن يعطش إلى الأبد، بل الماء الذي أعطيه يصير فيه ينبوع ماءٍ  ينبع إلى حياة أبدية»  ( يو 4: 14  ). 

  (3) لا يعوزني إنهاض لأنه «يرُّد (أو يُنهض) نفسي».  كلمة «نفسي»  المُترجمة في رسالة العبرانيين معناها الأساسي ”حياة الشخص“، ولذلك تكون  قوة المدلول ومعنى العبارة هو ”يردني وقت ضلالي“.  وكم من المرات كنا موضوع  حراسته التي لا تغفل، وحفظه الذي لا ينام، فردّ نفوسنا عن طريق ضلالنا،  وأسرع بنا في السير وراءه من جديد.   


                 *******************************************







                                          SAMI           BAROOD


----------



## sami barood (24 أبريل 2011)

الصلاة المسيحية 							 						 						 					 					 						 						 							 								 								
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 							 							 								  كل ما طلبتم من الآب باسمي يعطيكم ( يو 16: 23  )





 							 						 						 					 					 						 						    الصلاة المسيحية تختلف قليلاً عن التي نجدها في العهد القديم.   هذا الاختلاف سببه العلاقة التي صارت لنا مع الله.  إن القديس في العهد  القديم كان يقترب إلى الله كالله القدير، أو يقترب إليه بسبب علاقته بشعبه  على أساس العهد الذي عمله معهم.  ولكن تلاميذ الرب عندما طلبوا من الرب أن  يعلِّمهم أن يصلوا، كان جوابه: «متى صليتم فقولوا أبانا».  لقد قرَّبنا من  الله كالآب، هذا القُرب الذي هو أعظم بما لا يُقاس مما كان لقديسي العهد  القديم، وإن كانوا أحيانًا أكثر تكريسًا لله مما نحن عليه الآن.  والحق  باقٍ وثابت وهو أننا نستطيع أن نقترب من الله في هذه العلاقة العجيبة  (علاقة البنين).  وسيدنا المبارك، بعد قيامته، قال لتلاميذه: «إني أصعد إلى  أبي وأبيكم وإلهي وإلهكم»  ( يو 20: 17  ). 

  ثم يعلِّمنا الرب في يوحنا16: 23 أن نسأل باسمه.  هذا أيضًا امتياز عجيب  وفي غاية الأهمية.  علينا أن نقترب إلى الله في اسم ابنه يسوع المسيح.   وهذا بالطبع يعني أكثر من مجرد أن نضيف في آخر صلواتنا العبارة المألوفة  ”باسم يسوع المسيح ربنا“ لكن معناه أن نطلب كما يريد، أن نطلب من أجل  الأشياء التي يريدنا أن نطلب من أجلها.   

  يقول الرب في متى21: 22: «وكل ما تطلبونه في الصلاة مؤمنين تنالونه»،  وأيضًا نقرأ في يعقوب1: 6 «ولكن ليطلب بإيمان غير مرتاب البتة».  ويمكننا  أن نقول هنا إن هذا الإيمان لا يعني الثقة بأن الله يعطينا كل ما نطلبه، بل  بالأحرى الثقة فيه كمَن يعرف الأفضل لنا وكمَن يعمل هذا الأفضل لنا، نحن  شعبه. 

  وللمؤمن أيضًا معونة الروح القدس في الصلاة «وكذلك الروح أيضًا يعين  ضعفاتنا.  لأننا لسنا نعلم ما نصلي لأجله كما ينبغي ولكن الروح نفسه يشفع  فينا بأنّات لا يُنطق بها». 

  قد لا تُجاب صلواتنا أحيانًا: لأننا قد نطلب رديًا لننفق في لذاتنا،  أو لأن الله يعدّ لنا شيئًا أفضل، أو لأنه يريد أن يستخدم الظروف القائمة  لخيرنا ولمجد اسمه فينا.  ولا ننسى مع هذا أنه لا يوجد في حياة المؤمن ما  يساعده على أن يكون وِفق فكر الله أكثر من قضائه أوقاتًا طويلة على ركبتيه  أمام عرش النعمة.  ولنتذكر قول أحد المؤمنين: ”إن الشيطان يرتعب إذا رأى  القديس على ركبتيه“. 



                *****************************************








                                 SAMI          BAROOD


----------



## sami barood (24 أبريل 2011)

أعمال الإيمان 							 						 						 					 					 						 						 							 								 								
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 							 							 								  ما المنفعة يا إخوتي إن قال أحدٌ إن له إيمانًا ولكن ليس له أعمال، هل يقدر الإيمان     أن يخلِّصه؟ ( يع 2: 14  )





 							 						 						 					 					 						 						    يجب أن نلاحظ بكل عناية، أن الأعمال التي يؤكد عليها يعقوب بقوة  في يعقوب2: 14- 26، هي «أعمال الإيمان».  وفي الأصحاحات 3، 4 من الرسالة  إلى مؤمني رومية، وأيضًا الأصحاح الثالث من الرسالة إلى مؤمني غلاطية،  يُظهر الرسول بولس بشكل مُقنع أننا نتبرر بالإيمان لا بالأعمال.  إلا أن  الأعمال التي يستبعدها بولس كُليةً هي أعمال الناموس. 

  افترض كثيرون أن هناك صِدام وتعارض بين الرسولين في هذا الموضوع، ولكن  هذا غير موجود على الإطلاق.  فكِلا الرسولين يتكلم عن الأعمال، لكن هناك  فرق شاسع بين أعمال الناموس وأعمال الإيمان.  فأعمال الناموس، التي يتكلم  عنها بولس، هي أعمال تؤدى إطاعةً لمطاليب ناموس موسى، على أمل الحصول على  تبرير يُقبل أمام الله. 

  يقول الناموس «اعمل هذه فتحيا».  وهذه الأعمال تُعمل على أمل الحصول على  الحياة ـ وهي حياة على الأرض ـ المُشار إليها هنا.  ولم يحدث أن حصل واحد  من البشر على حياة باقية بحفظ الناموس، وقد عرَّفنا يعقوب أن مَن «عَثَر في  واحدة، فقد صار مُجرمًا في الكل» (الآية10).  إذًا، فإننا جميعًا نقع  بالطبيعة تحت حكم الناموس، و«أعمال الناموس» أعمال ميتة، مع أنها تُعمل على  أمل الحصول على الحياة. 

  أما ”أعمال الإيمان“ التي يتكلم عنها يعقوب، فهي تلك التي تنبع من إيمان  حي كتعبير مباشر عنه ونتيجةً له.  وهي دليل على حيوية الإيمان، مثلما أن  الأزهار والثمار دليل على حياة الشجر، وهي أيضًا مُطابقة لطبيعة الشجرة.   وإذا لم توجد هذه الأعمال، فهذا دليل على أن إيماننا ميت، لأنه بقيَ وحده  دون ثمار. 

  هل هناك تناقض بين هاتين المجموعتين من الحقائق؟ ليس هناك شيء من هذا على  الإطلاق.  فالأعمال التي تُعمل من أجل التبرير مُستبعدة تمامًا.  والتأكيد  بقوة هو على الأعمال النابعة من الإيمان الذي يُبرر، هذا ليس عند يعقوب  فقط، بل عند بولس أيضًا، لأنه في رسالته إلى تيطس يقول: «وأريد أن تُقرَّر  (تؤكد على) هذه الأمور، لكي يهتم الذين آمنوا بالله أن يُمارسوا أعمالاً  حسنة.  فإن هذه الأمور هي الحَسَنة والنافعة للناس»  ( تي 3: 8  ).  والأعمال التي يتكلم عنها في هذه الآية، مُطالب بها «الذين آمنوا بالله»، أي أنها أعمال الإيمان. 


    *************************************************






                                       SAMI        BAROOD


----------



## sami barood (24 أبريل 2011)

تأثير الرجاء 							 						 						 					 					 						 						 							 								 								
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 							 							 								  لأننا بالرجاء خلصنا .. إن كنا نرجو ما لسنا ننظره فإننا نتوقعه بالصبر ( رو 8: 24  ، 25)





 							 						 						 					 					 						 						    إن غرضي من الكلام هو الرجاء، وليس اليأس.  وأي شيء أقوى من  الرجاء في تأثيره! إن رجاء الحصاد هو الذي يفرِّح الفلاح وينسيه تعبه.   والمنفي في غربته يسنده الرجاء بأنه سيرى بلاده العزيزة يومًا ما.  إن  التاجر يحفزه على العمل رجاء الربح، والتلميذ رجاء النجاح، والمحارب رجاء  الغَلبة وسلب الغنائم.  انزع من قلوب هؤلاء رجاء المحصول على ما يكدّون  لأجله، يُنتزع منهم حالاً كل دافع للجهاد ولتحمل المتاعب.  اسلب من الأم  رجاء رؤية أولادها في راحة مُكرَّمين، فماذا تترك لها ليقويها على تحمل  متاعبها العديدة المُضنية ليلاً ونهارًا؟  لا بل هناك ما هو أكثر من ذلك إذ  إنه، حتى في العالم الحاضر، يمتد الرجاء إلى ما وراء حدود حياة الفرد،  فيقود الناس لأن يحيوا ويعملوا باجتهاد لتحسين مستقبل أولادهم الذين  سيتركونهم خلفهم بعد خروجهم من العالم. 

  لكننا ننتقل إلى الوجه المُنير في رجاء المؤمنين الآن، إننا ننتظر رجوع  المسيح نفسه الذي يُدخلنا إلى جميع البركات التي لنا.  إن الرب هو رجاؤنا،  وذلك نراه واضحًا في 1تيموثاوس1: 1 «بولس رسول يسوع المسيح بحسب أمر الله  مخلِّصنا وربنا يسوع المسيح رجائنا».   

  والسماء أيضًا رجاء المؤمنين، حتى أن الآباء ابتغوا «وطنًا أفضل أي سماويًا»  ( عب 11: 16   ).  شكرًا لله لأن كلمته تؤكد لنا أن أمامنا السماء كرجائنا وليست الأرض.   من المفيد أن نعرف فكر الله من ناحية الأرض في المستقبل، ولكن لنوقن أنه  لا يوجد في الوحي الإلهي كلمة واحدة تزعزع الرجاء السماوي الذي يوجده الروح  القدس بمجرد عمله في النفس. 

   ثم يوجد رجاء آخر موافق لكلمة الله، وهو سعادة الوجود مع المسيح بالنسبة  لمَن يرقدون قبل مجيء الرب.  يعلمنا الوحي الإلهي بوضوح وبيقين أنه بينما  للمؤمن «الحياة هي المسيح» كذلك له أيضًا «الموت هو ربح».  كان الرسول  واثقًا من هذا لدرجة أنه قال: «لي اشتهاء أن أنطلق وأكون مع المسيح ذاك  أفضل جدًا».  ثم يقول في مكان آخر: «نثق ونُسرّ بالأولى أن نتغرب عن الجسد  ونستوطن عند الرب»  ( 2كو 5: 8  ).  هذه الأقوال مُضافًا إليها تأكيد الرب للّص التائب «اليوم تكون معي في الفردوس»  ( لو 23: 43  ) تُثبت لنا حقيقة وجودنا مع الرب في سعادة في الفترة ما بين الموت والقيامة. 


                    *****************************







                                      SAMI        BAROOD


----------



## نجاح كاظم عبد (24 أبريل 2011)

كل عام واحبائنا المسيحين بالف خيريعيدهه الله عليكم بالسلامه


----------



## سهام توما (25 أبريل 2011)

سلام الرب قام المسيح حقا قام اود ان اشكركم على تذكركم لنا ونحن مقصرون في المشاركة معكم في انشطتكم الرائعة ولكن اتمنى ان تصلوا لنا لان عائلتي قد تعرضت لمصاب تنيح على اثره شابين من افراد عائلتي وهما ابن شقيقتي الشماس ميلاد ابراهيم البالغ من العمر 25 سنة وهو طالب في السنة المنتهية من الجامعة والثاني هو صهر اخي وهو جورج لازار ويبلغ من العمر 31 سنة ارجو ان تصلوا من اجلهم لكي يرحمهم الرب آمين


----------



## مسيحي اليمن (25 أبريل 2011)

*قبر وحجر موضوع و نساء تبكى بالدموع و فجأه الحجر مرفوع و ملاك يعلن قيام الرب يسوع
المسيـــــــــــــــــــــــــــح قــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــام
بالحقيقــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــة قـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــام

فَقَالَ الْمَلَاكُ لِلْمَرْأَتَيْنِ: »لَا تَخَافَا أَنْتُمَا، فَإِنِّي أَعْلَمُ أَنَّكُمَا تَطْلُبَانِ يَسُوعَ الْمَصْلُوبَ. لَيْسَ هُوَ ههُنَا، لِأَنَّهُ قَامَ كَمَا قَالَ. هَلُمَّا انْظُرَا الْمَوْضِعَ الَّذِي كَانَ الرَّبُّ مُضْطَجِعاً فِيهِ. وَاذْهَبَا سَرِيعاً قُولَا لِتَلَامِيذِهِ إِنَّهُ قَدْ قَامَ مِنَ الْأَمْوَاتِ. هَا هُوَ يَسْبِقُكُمْ إِلَى الْجَلِيلِ. هُنَاكَ تَرَوْنَهُ. هَا أَنَا قَدْ قُلْتُ لَكُمَا« (متى 28:5-7).*


----------



## MAJI (25 أبريل 2011)

كل عام واحبائنا المسيحين بالف خيريعيدهه الله عليكم بالسلامه 
شكرا  نجاح كاظم على تهنئتك بعيد القيامة المجيد
الرب يباركك


----------



## MAJI (25 أبريل 2011)

المسيح قام من بين الاموات ووهب الحياة للذين في القبور
الرب معكم سهام توما 
ويجعل الفقيدين في فردوسه


----------



## منتهى ابشارة (26 أبريل 2011)

هناك مقولة دائما نرددها وهي (يعطي صليبه لمحبيه)اي عندما نتعرض لاي مشكلة صحية او مادية اواجتماعية او..........الخ فيفترض ان  لاننزعج منه فلنحسب انفسنا اننا نشارك المسيح بحمل صليبه مثلما يقول كل من يحبني فلينكر نفسه ويحمل صليبه ويتبعني فاذن اننا نصلب انفسنا معه في تحملنا الام المشكلة التي نحن بها ولانتذمر من الوضع الذي نكون فيه ولم نستطيع ان نعيش هكذا الا بقوة الروح القدس التي تساعدنا ان نعيش بفرح وسلام برغم الضروف القاسية التي نكون بها لاننا متاكدين بان بعد الصلب والموت هي القيامة فيبدا عصر جديد فرح وسلام دائم


----------



## DJAMILA (26 أبريل 2011)

http://[url=http://www.arabchurch.com/upload]
	
[/URL]

اخــرســتــوس انــســتــى ............ الــيــســوس انــســـتــى

الـــمـــســيــح قـــام ............ بــالـــحــقـــيــقــة قــام

...كـــــل عــــــــام وانـــــتـــــــم بـــــــخــــــــيــــر​


----------



## DJAMILA (1 مايو 2011)

http://[url=http://www.arabchurch.com/upload]
	
[/URL]

واتمنى من المسيح الرب ان يعم السلام العالم اجمع
وخصوصا العراق لما يعاني شعبه المسيحى هناك من التشريد 
وايضا مصر التى يعانى اقباطها من الارهاب والاضهاد فى كل شىء
ونصلى من اجل العالم ليعم السلام العالم من ملك السلام.....
​


----------



## vb0xed (2 مايو 2011)

بالتوفيق لكل المشاركين


----------



## الروح النارى (10 مايو 2011)

*شــــــــكرااا*

*ماى روك*

*و أجمل التهانى القلبية للفائزين*


*بركة القيامة المقدسة  مع جميعنا*
*أمــين*
​


----------



## هاني أبن الملك (16 مايو 2011)

أتمنى من ربي والهي ومخلصي يسوع ألمسيح أن يقف مع جميع شعوب المسحيين ويرحمنا من يد الخطاه وأن يعطينا نحن المخلصون قوه ألهيه لكي لا يتزعزع احد عن ايمانه وان يكون رجائه في الرب قوي جداااااااااااا







​


----------

